# Problema desconocido con Gentoo

## Luciernaga

Pues eso, que Gentoo se me está atravesando de lo lindo ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Veamos como me expreso con este asunto, se trata de mi servidor principal, es una máquina Asus Z10PE-D16-WS con dos procesadores Intel Xeon (CPU E5-2630 v3 @ 2.40GHz) y 64GB de memoria RAM DDR4, provista de una gráfica Nvidia GTX760, más etc. etc. etc.

Como dije en otro mensaje desde últimos del mes de enero pasado me han surgido problemas de toda índole con Gentoo, pero con la BIOS original (v1001) hasta principios de este año funcionaba (con Gentoo) de maravilla, pero .... al surgir problemas (solo con Gentoo) actualicé la BIOS a la última versión liberada por Asus ... http://www.imagebam.com/image/f8e1c5796608353

El equipo rula muy bien con Windows Server 2008 R2 y otras distros Linux sin problemas.

Ahora surge lo inesperado y/o desconocido ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

http://www.imagebam.com/image/d33b08796612843

Esta pantalla es consecuencia del reinicio después de la primera fase de instalación de Gentoo (bloqueo total, colapso, congelación, ... ???) 

Llevo muchos años instalando Gentoo en mis ordenadores y en ninguno (nunca) tuve un tal problema, ¿qué he hecho?

1- Arranco la imagen ISO minimal amd64 sin problema.

2- Tengo conexión a WAN y creo cuatro particiones, arranque BIOS-GRUB - 2MB, boot - 1GB, swap - 64GB, rootfs - resto espacio de disco.

3- Siguiendo las instrucciones del manual (al pie de la letra) SIN systemd (incluido compilación kernel) concluyo la primera fase instalando GRUB correctamente y reinicio la máquina.

4- Al arrancar la máquina presenta correctamente la pantalla de GRUB y se inicia el sistema hasta que colapsa.

Porqué ocurre tal cosa. Lo único que se me ocurre es alguna incompatibilidad ... pero de qué ... la compilación del núcleo lo hago con Genkernel igual como en otras máquinas que tengo y me funciona, esto me desquicia ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Cualesquiera opiniones serán bien recibidas, saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

Genkernel crea un núcleo muy similar al del CD de instalación. Si puedes arrancar con el CD de instalación deberías poder hacerlo igual con el  núcleo generado por genkernel.

Como parece que no es así, pudiera ser que en el CD de instalación se le pasen argumentos al núcleo que no estás pasando en tu instalación.

Para ver esos argumentos, arranca con el CD y cuando tengas una consola mira que dice

```
dmesg | grep "Kernel command line"
```

Modifica grub para que arranque tu núcleo con esos mismos argumentos.

----------

## Luciernaga

La respuesta del comando dmesg | grep "Kernel command line" es la siguiente:

[0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo

En la partición de arranque /boot/ tengo lo siguiente:

System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.76-gentoo-r1

grub

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.76-gentoo-r1

initramfs.cpio

kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.76-gentoo-r1

lost+found

En el directorio /boot/grub tengo lo siguiente:

fonts

grub.cfg

grubenv

i386-pc

locale

themes

En la primera sección del grub.cfg tengo lo siguiente:

......

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-cc96ea1d-6818-4424-9903-1d9320fb338b' {

load_video

if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

set gfxpayload=keep

fi

insmod gzio

insmod part_gpt

insmod ext2

set root='hd3,gpt2'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd3,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd3,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci3,gpt2 969c4aa5-ddf2-4ba4-bf6d-9f2981f6c2a4

else

search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 969c4aa5-ddf2-4ba4-bf6d-9f2981f6c2a4

fi

echo 'Cargando Linux x86_64-4.9.76-gentoo-r1...'

linux /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.76-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=cc96ea1d-6818-4424-9903-1d9320fb338b ro rootfstype=ext4

echo 'Cargando imagen de memoria inicial...'

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.76-gentoo-r1

}

......

Bien, esto es lo que tengo y la máquina se colapsa, según el resultado devuelto por el comando emitido en el soporte minimal NO ENTIENDO como introducirlo en la línea "menuentry" del archivo grub.cfg si los parámetros squashfs están en el soporte CD minimal y NO en las particiones del disco duro del sistema Gentoo instalado en la primera fase.

No se si me explico suficientemente, espero alguna respuesta, gracias.

----------

## Luciernaga

Bien, acabo de hacer una CHAPUZA probablemente, a saber:

Copiar el contenido (3 files) del directorio /boot/ del soporte CD minimal ejecutado al directorio /boot/ de la partición de arranque (montado en la carpeta /home/ del soporte CD) del sistema Gentoo de la primera fase de instalación, a continuación he creado un nuevo initramfs.cpio sobreescribiendo el existente, desmontado todo y reiniciada la máquina y .... et VOILÁ .... a funcionado, la máquina ha arrancado correctamente, pero la consola se presenta sin el driver de Nvidia cargado, lo cual tendré que cargarlo posteriormente.

Voy avanzando ahora con la segunda fase de la instalación de Gentoo.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Luciernaga

pppffffffffffffff ..... estoy hecho un lío ....   :Embarassed: 

Veamos, resumiendo, la máquina me arrancó con el kernel y el initramfs del soporte CD minimal copiados, una vez conseguido arrancar la primera fase de la nueva instalación procedo a sincronizar y a actualizar el nuevo sistema Gentoo y .... ahora me pierdo .... ejecuto genkernel --menuconfig all y me sale la configuración establecida antes, eso lo tengo claro, porque estaba el .config en su sitio y no lo había tocado, pero me sale en pantalla con el genkernel, vale, compilo el núcleo sin establecer el initramfs.cpio, luego ejecuto xzcat para crear un nuevo initramfs.cpio, recompilo el núcleo con genkernel de nuevo e incluyo el nuevo initramfs.cpio en su sitio, reinicio la máquina y ... et VOILÁ .... se inicia y aparece Gentoo como si tal cosa hubiera pasado o existido, es decir, que ha desaparecido completamente el problema surgido al principio.

ESTOY EN ASCUAS .... ¿porqué al principio se colapsó el inicio del sistema y ahora (aparentemente) con la misma configuración del núcleo todo sigue normal? 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## waflessnet

Estaba  viendo tu imagen  donde se cuelga  gentoo. 

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

>  http://www.imagebam.com/image/d33b08796612843 

 

No se si sea lo mismo, pero lo mensiono por si ha alguien le sucede, me paso algo similar, al reiniciar gentoo se colgaba antes de iniciar la red (se quedaba en ese estado  esperando, por más que pasaba el tiempo no pasaba al siguiente servicio   :Crying or Very sad:  , no tenia shell, ni nada).  

La trama : 

Después de instalar gentoo y reiniciar  instale postgresql, lo configure  y funcionaba perfecto. pasaron unas semanas (era necesario apagar  la maquina,para moverla a otro datacenter), después de hacerlo se colgó , no entendía que pasaba   :Evil or Very Mad: . se colgaba antes de iniciar la red  , Después de darle 1 millón de vueltas y horas y horas, note que postgresql  se iniciaba primero que la tarjeta de red  :Rolling Eyes:   y  se colgaba al no poder encontrar IP para levantar, cambie las dependencias de postgresql y solicite explicitamente  en el script de inicio que cargara la red  use net   :

```

depend() {

    use net

    provide postgresql

    if [ "$(get_config log_destination)" = "syslog" ]; then

        use logger

    fi

}

```

Que quiero decir con todo esto , que quizás udev estaba tratando de utilizar  un  servicio que todavía  no había sido cargado y por eso quedaba en espera.

----------

